
Bloggers – 5 Mistakes and Can Make Your Blog Useless - ishanrajjha
https://medium.com/@ishanrajjha/bloggers-5-mistakes-and-can-make-your-blog-useless-4a0490afd898
======
Etheryte
I mean this in the sincerest and well intentioned way possible — you need to
work on your language skills. Your writing is currently working against you;
even though all of your points are valid, the way they're delivered makes it
hard to get through them. I'm a non-native speaker myself so I know that it
can be a struggle. However, I think it's a necessary investment if you want to
work in the space you've chosen. Stack Exchange has a good site dedicated to
improving English [1] as one possible entry point.

[1] [https://english.stackexchange.com/](https://english.stackexchange.com/)

